# Denton and Sasquatch Show #121



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

It’s here! It’s here!! The show is here!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> It's here! It's here!! The show is here!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Listening to it, now. I hope that this time it is worth hearing!

I wonder if the outro is good!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> It's here! It's here!! The show is here!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/113021-media-manipulating-you-astroturfing-121-a.html

No, it's actually here! ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ahhhhhh

Kick ‘em when they’re down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/113021-media-manipulating-you-astroturfing-121-a.html
> 
> No, it's actually here! ^^^^^^^^^


It's there! It's there!! The show is there!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Ahhhhhh
> 
> Kick 'em when they're down!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You, sir, are a spoiler!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Ahhhhhh
> 
> Kick 'em when they're down!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will take credit for that tune.

Rarely do I get to take credit for any of the creativity of the show, so I will take it, now.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I will take credit for that tune.
> 
> Rarely do I get to take credit for any of the creativity of the show, so I will take it, now.


And take the credit for the funniest line in the podcast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> And take the credit for the funniest line in the podcast!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't have a clue it was funny. I was just being me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Right now I have to declare @fangfarrier our biggest fan.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Right now I have to declare
> @*fangfarrier*
> our biggest fan.


Only fair. I'm the biggest fan of A Bit of Fry and Laurie:


----------

